# mass producing hand painted t-shirts



## sixo (Aug 31, 2015)

hi guys, please can anyone help me with a solution? i make hand painted designs on tshirts with acrylic paints, sort of art on tshirts as against canvass but im limited as to reproducing designs and making large orders can anyone suggest how i can mass produce a hand painted design so diff people can have the same design and i can make large quantities of my designs?


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

Hi Emmanuel,
Are you painting these straight on to the shirts then?
It's a great question, so my suggestion is for you to paint on a pure white background and get it scanned to file first.
Then probably the next problem is as to how to get it on the shirt.
Big can of worms again! I'd sublimate on white or pastel polyesters, or subli-cotton onto and up to ash garments.
If you are going darker you are going to need DTG or Plastisol but I can't help you there.
The first thing is always going to be 'get an image file' A good print shop can scan large areas so dont worry too much about that bit.


----------



## sixo (Aug 31, 2015)

thanks a lot i shall experiment a bit so i guess i will go get a good scan done first


----------

